# early losses linked to tap water



## La tia (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi-

My Canadian friend just alerted me to class-action law suits that are occuring in the States. Apparently, early miscarriages (before 8 weeks) have been linked to women drinking large amounts of tap water that has been treated with Chloromine (basically, public water). That sounds like me (many early losses - ten - before 8 weeks, and drinks lots of tap water). Anyhow, has anyone heard of this? It's amazing that it's apparently a big deal in Canada, and I haven't read anything about it here in the states. If anyone has information regarding this, could you pass it over to me? Thanks.

La Tia


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I have heard about this....I don't have any info on it though. You might want to check out the site www.mercola.com He is a dr and has all sorts of info on this kind of thing.

I can't relate my m/c to it though....we lived off spring water.....


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

This happened in Chesapeake, VA not long ago. If you google "Chesapeake water miscarriage" you will find a bunch of links. Here is one story:

http://www.mindfully.org/Water/Chlor...ges10feb02.htm


----------



## La tia (Dec 2, 2002)

You are so lucky to drink spring water. I'm jealous. Thanks for the responses. I will be checking out those sources soon.

La tia


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

No so lucky now....now we live about 30 minutes from Chesapeake VA!!!!








Do you know if you filter your water if it takes out any of the chloromine
??


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Of all the silly things I know - this is really easy to test for. I have fish - and one of the things that is sure to kill them is Chlorine/cloramine. They sell test strips at PetSmart to test for these two things. We tested our water and the fish's water. Our water has trace prior to being filtered - we use a Brita - and nothing detectable after filtering. So if you want to know if yours is really bad - head to the pet store and get a thing of tests. Fish are far more sensitive to it than we are, so I think that the test are pretty good.


----------



## La tia (Dec 2, 2002)

I was assuming our filter took out the chloromine, but now that I know about the Fish test strip, I'll most definately try that. Who would have known? My other concern is bathing, or showering, where I can/could soak in the tub for hours, and the water seeps into my system that way. I suppose there must be filters to attach to your bath faucets, or shower heads or something. Heard of anything?

No more spring water, Family member? Do you filter your water?

La Tia


----------



## La tia (Dec 2, 2002)

oops. I mean, its_our_family.

la tia


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Yup we filter now...actually we flitered the spring water too...high lead content! YUCK!!

I'm not sure about filters for the tub nd such...might be worth looking in to if you are really worried about it!


----------



## NorTweet (Jan 16, 2003)

What about swimming in public pools? My skin smells of chlorine many days after a swim (and I shower every day...). Any thoughts?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I checked the fish test strips and they are sensitive down to .5 parts per million. Which is pretty good.

I think that the main concern is ingesting it. As usual - they have put something in the water that they don't know all the effects of.


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

We get a catalog from a company called Gaiam and they sell bath balls to remove chlorine from bath water - they also have shower head things. I'll look for their web site ...

here it is

http://www.gaiam.com/retail/product....5Fid=01%2D1169

they have lots and lots of good stuff - pricey, but what isn't these days!

hope this helps

Barbara


----------



## La tia (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks Barbara for the website. I will look into the bath ball, etc. Perhaps I'm paranoid, but at this stage in the game, I'm ready to be. I've been to see a reproductive endochronologist who tells me they can find nothing wrong with me, and yet I continue to have multiple early losses. Luckily, I have a ds to prove that it should/can/will happen again.

la tia


----------



## NorTweet (Jan 16, 2003)

Barbara: are you a midwife (jordmoder), perhaps with ancestors from Norway, Sweden or Denmark? Just curious


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

yes, I'm a homebirth midwife (currently home with my two beautiful boys, 3 and 10 months) and my maternal grandparents were Danish.

I also had the good fortune to be an exchange student in Denmark for a year.

Someday I would love to study with Danish midwives...

Barbara mama to

spirit child Jacob (10/23/98)
spirited child Noah (10/25/99)
"little bird" (m/c 5/18/01) and
Nathaniel (05/02/02)


----------

